# BF With Pendulous Breasts



## * guest * (Feb 22, 2007)

.


----------



## kdlizmama (Sep 1, 2006)

I nursed with ds for three years (I also have large, heavy breasts) We did have difficulty with latch at first, not saying that to discourage you, but we worked through it and never had to supplement or anything. By five weeks we had it down. I found that I always had to support my breast with one hand while supporting his head with the other until he was pretty old and could control his head well. Try lots of different positions. the football hold worked well for us when he was really little, but we changed a lot as he grew. At home I loved the "my breast friend" pillow because ds and my breast could sort of rest on it and I wasn't always holding everything in place. As he got a little bigger I found there were some advantages to my breast shape, like the fact that I only had to pull up my shirt a little and he could lay in my lap and still reach them!







I had a lot of support from La Leche League and family and friends, so if you do have any challenges in the beginning get some support. It really helps. Good luck!


----------



## cactustx (Jul 3, 2006)

i highly recommend this nursing pillow! it really helps prop the breast up!

http://www.utterlyyours.com/product.html


----------



## JuJuBazooka (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cactustx* 
i highly recommend this nursing pillow! it really helps prop the breast up!

http://www.utterlyyours.com/product.html

I was just going to post this!


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

my 40H's have been difficult - for me! Not for him. Use a C-shaped grasp about an inch and a half behind the areola to guide the nipple into your babe's mouth. Invest in some heavy-duty nursing bras (they're tough to find). You will probably not get to be one of those women who can nurse hands free, or in a sling. But the ptoia has its advantages, too. Mine can reach! Once your dc is sitting up/mobile, they'll appreciate it. Not to mention how easy the side-lying position is, once you get the hang of it. Big'guns allow you to not have to roll over and switch sides when you're lying down.

Don't hesitate to call your local LLL leader if you need advice. Those women are true angels.

You can do it!!







s


----------



## * guest * (Feb 22, 2007)

Thank you ladies for the help. I really appreciate it.

As for side by side nursing, can you start off when the baby is a newborn ir do you have to wait until she's a bit bigger?


----------



## gwynthfair (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kireiemiri* 
Thank you ladies for the help. I really appreciate it.

As for side by side nursing, can you start off when the baby is a newborn ir do you have to wait until she's a bit bigger?

I've often heard LCs and nurses say that almost every baby will latch with side-lying although we didn't start doing it regularly until DD was about 3 months old. I didn't do it because I always leaked a lot and thought she wasn't getting any milk, although looking back, I'm sure it was fine. Just lay down a towel. Sidelying makes nursing at night so much less disruptive to your sleep!

Also, my recommendation would be to get a pump before you have the baby if you are planning on getting one at all. I was so glad to have mine ready when I got home from the hospital, because she wasn't latching on very well and it was a lifesaver.

BTW, I have larger (D) breasts with nipples pointing south and I am still holding my breast when she nurses (she's 6 mos.). It's annoying, but it works. I have to hold it during side-lying, too.


----------



## Sagesgirl (Nov 22, 2001)

If I sit with my legs crossed tailor fashion, my breasts hang down into my lap (I proved the theory a while ago that some women can throw a breast over their shoulder to nurse a baby behind them







: ) I just sit like that--it's how I normally sit anyway--and put the baby in my lap. Now that they're older, they can hold my breast, but even with newborns it was a one-hand affair.

There aren't any hard and fast rules. Figure out what works for you. I don't wear nursing bras, I don't use pillows of any sort. I do use the aforementioned c-hold, and I do nurse on my side with the baby facing me.

Honestly, I think in breastfeeding having pendulous breasts is an advantage. How many women can nurse laying on their backs with their baby laying beside them on _her_ back?









(Oh, & for the record, my Linda was smaller than one breast when she was born, and she's still nursing.)


----------



## savannah smiles (May 4, 2004)

I have DD's and I can't stand nursing bras. Argh!!! What I found most useful with dd1 was to roll up a cloth diaper and put it under my breast to prop it, thus freeing my hands. I still had to use my hand a lot the first few weeks but that decreased over time and I only needed the rolled diaper. You can use the diaper lying on your side too to help keep the nipple in place. Good luck!


----------



## cdahlgrd (Sep 4, 2002)

Yep, it is awfully handy to be able to nurse twins, while laying flat on your back!!

It can be a little hard to get started, but you will be fine. Don't be afraid to ask for help those early weeks!!


----------



## GradysMom (Jan 7, 2007)

36 h/i here... all I can say is you gotta hold 'em. I was disappointed by this but I have to hold my breasts up and in for comfortable latch


----------



## RBinTEX (Apr 16, 2004)

Yep, you've got to do the "c" hold at the beginning, but later it is sooo easy to night nurse. You can just move your boob to wherever it needs to be, and stay comfy in your position! And the ability to sit cross legged and read a book with two hands is nice too! I like low-cut regular bras that you can just pop one out the top of. Lane Bryant makes great low cut bras for big boobies.


----------



## RBinTEX (Apr 16, 2004)

Yep, you've got to do the "c" hold at the beginning, but later it is sooo easy to night nurse. You can just move your boob to wherever it needs to be, and stay comfy in your position! And the ability to sit cross legged and read a book with two hands is nice too! I like low-cut regular bras that you can just pop one out the top of. Lane Bryant makes great low cut bras for big boobies (even if you're not a plus size. I shop there just for the great bras.)


----------



## Jess A (May 26, 2006)

I too had large, pendulous breasts with nipples that point down. No cradle hold here! LOL!

For the first couple months, I used the football hold with DS on a pillow.

Now, I use a modified cross cradle. I rest DS's head on a pillow of some kind (for months, it was a Boppy, which we still use at home just got to be a pain to lug in public, so I have a smaller pillow for that). I use the hand on the side he's nursing on to hold and squish the breast for him (I have to make the nipple more accessible to him). Then my other arm is free to cuddle him or help my other kids. In the early months, his body rested on the Boppy. Now it rests on my lap.

Not very traditional, but it works for us. Quite well, in fact. Yes, there are times I try the cradle hold and wish I cold hold DS like that, but it's just not physically possible. Maybe when he's bigger. For now, I have to support the breast for him.

Oh, and a good nursing bra is a must, in my opinion. Helps with support. Although don't count too much on the part of the bra designed to support the breast while you feed . . . mine just flop out of the bra entirely. But DS is happy and growing and I'm gaining a new respect for breasts that I've always felt negatively toward.

Some of the best advice I read was to let go of what you think nursing should look like. I did that and it helped greatly. Use a position that works for you . . . as long as the latch is good, you're good to go!

I've often thought of writing a book for more/differently endowed nursing moms . . . there's not a lot of practical advice/photos out there







.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktbug* 
You will probably not get to be one of those women who can nurse hands free, or in a sling.


Thank you for saying this. I thought I was just totally uncoordinated that I could never figure out nursing in a sling.

At 7 months, I'm still supporting my breast for him at every feeding. I was starting to think we were the most awkward nursing couple out there!


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jess A* 
I too had large, pendulous breasts with nipples that point down. No cradle hold here! LOL!

For the first couple months, I used the football hold with DS on a pillow.

Now, I use a modified cross cradle. I rest DS's head on a pillow of some kind (for months, it was a Boppy, which we still use at home just got to be a pain to lug in public, so I have a smaller pillow for that). I use the hand on the side he's nursing on to hold and squish the breast for him (I have to make the nipple more accessible to him). Then my other arm is free to cuddle him or help my other kids. In the early months, his body rested on the Boppy. Now it rests on my lap.

Not very traditional, but it works for us. Quite well, in fact. Yes, there are times I try the cradle hold and wish I cold hold DS like that, but it's just not physically possible. Maybe when he's bigger. For now, I have to support the breast for him.

Oh, and a good nursing bra is a must, in my opinion. Helps with support. Although don't count too much on the part of the bra designed to support the breast while you feed . . . mine just flop out of the bra entirely. But DS is happy and growing and I'm gaining a new respect for breasts that I've always felt negatively toward.

Some of the best advice I read was to let go of what you think nursing should look like. I did that and it helped greatly. Use a position that works for you . . . as long as the latch is good, you're good to go!

I've often thought of writing a book for more/differently endowed nursing moms . . . there's not a lot of practical advice/photos out there







.

Everything she said.

Except I didn't use the pillow when I was doing the football hold and boy did my wrists ache by the time my 6 week old was 12 pounds (started out 7). Pillows are excellent.

I wasn't able to side-lie in the beginning b/c DS needed help latching and I couldn't see what was going on in that position. Then I didn't try again until 6 weeks (because of the aching wrists! I even bought a brace) and it worked just fine. Now he sometimes insists on my lying down, as much as a five month old can insist. He fusses to eat and then arches his back when I pull out a breast -- sure sign he either has gas or wants me to lie down -- otherwise he just ignores the breast and goes on with his business...


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

All of the above! The crossover cotton knit bras from Lane Bryant are marvelous and come in all kinds of great colors and prints with matching panties!

It does get easier and you will find what works for you and your child. My dd is four and my breasts are still bigger than her head







She just loves to nurse and wrap her arms all the way around them and hug them all night long.

Everything will be fine but you may want to print out all these great tips and keep them for reference right next to your copy of the Motherly Art of Breastfeeding. If you can get to a LLL meeting you can see moms with all sizes of breasts nursing and that will be very reassuring as well.


----------



## Verygoddess (Jun 18, 2006)

Wow some of you ladies make me feel positivley petite at 38L!
Just wanted to add that I have been able to do the cradle position and it was helpful to be able to tuck a flailing arm under.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jess A* 
But DS is happy and growing and I'm gaining a new respect for breasts that I've always felt negatively toward.

Some of the best advice I read was to let go of what you think nursing should look like. I did that and it helped greatly. Use a position that works for you . . . as long as the latch is good, you're good to go!

I've often thought of writing a book for more/differently endowed nursing moms . . . there's not a lot of practical advice/photos out there







.

I spent my whole breast having life loathing my breasts until a little baby person was born who loved them above all else. I understand new found respect.

That book idea sounds great!


----------



## nikihodges (Jul 29, 2006)

i just recently tried the rolled up cloth diaper trick...i t works beautifully! but you may just be one of those mommies that has to have bothe hands to nurse i always hae had to before the diaper thing....


----------



## gwynthfair (Mar 17, 2006)

I just wanted to add that the "My Brest Friend" pillow is amazing and I still use it sometimes. It saved my back. Dumb name though.


----------

